# Dela Cruz



## Inglip

I realized, I have like 10 friends on facebook whose last name is 'Dela Cruz'

Is it just a really common second name, or does it mean anything?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Hi.
That's Spanish, all right.
_Normally_, it's De la Cruz.
Meaning: From de cross.
In Spain and Latin America, quite common, yes.


----------



## mataripis

the Surname Dela Cruz is Spanish in origin..Many Pilipinos have that surname. Dela Cruz in Tagalog mean " Mula sa pinagbatahan" or as a result of sacrifice.this imply that the clan with that name had undergone many diffuculties in life from generation to generation.(just my view)or a stand of faith in christianity because the logo symbol of Spanish Friars is the Cross(Cruz).


----------



## niernier

I know nothing of statistics but *Juan dela Cruz* is the national personification used to represent the Filipino race. It's roughly the equivalent of the American Uncle Sam.


----------



## niernier

mataripis said:


> the Surname Dela Cruz is Spanish in origin..Many Pilipinos have that surname. Dela Cruz in Tagalog mean " Mula sa pinagbatahan" or as a result of sacrifice.this imply that the clan with that name had undergone many diffuculties in life from generation to generation.(just my view)



All I know is it means "of the cross"


----------



## francisgranada

It seems to me that _De la Cruz_ might belong to the surnames often given in the past to orphans or children abandonned by their mothers after the birth. These children were often left and then found near a church/chapel/cross, in the street, in the church etc. Therefore they were given surnames like De l'Église, De le Rue/Delerue/Delarue, Delacroix, (van den) Kerkhof, Kirchhof etc...


----------



## 082486

niernier said:


> I know nothing of statistics but *Juan dela Cruz* is the national personification used to represent the Filipino race. It's roughly the equivalent of the American Uncle Sam.



This is right...


----------



## DotterKat

Juan dela Cruz is often used as a generic male name, and the appropriate equivalent is John Doe or John Q. Public. Uncle Sam is the personification of American government, not the common man.


----------



## Inglip

I am not familiar with John Q or John Doe, maybe an American thing. We have, 'You're average Joe' or 'he is just a typical John Smith' Is it the same?

So, it is their actual name? Or, like most of my friends, just a FB name? saying they're just an average person?


----------



## DotterKat

John Smith is also used as a generic male name, but the problem with it is that there are quite a number of people who are actually named John Smith unlike John Doe or John Q. Public.
If there are ten people on one page with the name dela Cruz, then chances are they are using it as a pseudonym, unless of course you stumbled upon a clan of actual dela Cruzes. Ask them if they are related to each other.


----------



## Inglip

I've never met a John Smith, well once actually, I took a call from him, and we didn't believe that was his name.

They're not related. They are all separate people I have met over time. 

I was speaking with a cashier in a shop near my house, and she is new and she was Filipino. So, I asked her what her FB was, and she handed me her phone to add her, and her name was Kate Dela Cruz, but her name badge was different. The it struc me, I have several friends on FB already who are something Dela Cruz. This gril Kate told me she has no relations in Dubai. Plus I know my other friends are from different provinces. 

I think perhaps a couple are genuine, but the rest are just names for FB. For what ever reason, most of my Filipino friends have completely separate names on FB.


----------



## Josephine60

De La Cruz is a big family.  I'm a De La Cruz and  we have quite a big family. My ancestors originated from Spain. Guam, Phillippines, Papua New guinea.  There are a huge family of de la Cruz in Australia . If you go on facebook and see the name...yes we are all related. We had a family picnic get together and there were 300 that  turned up and that wasn't all of the de la Cruz here in Australia.  My great grand father had 21 kids and that was from 2 wives.​ My cousin went over to Guam to trace the family tree and found we had a lot of family over there that we don't know about and haven't met.
We are from PNG.  My grand father had a choice when the war ended to go to America or PNG and he chose PNG


----------



## Nicola---

Josephine60 said:


> De La Cruz is a big family.  I'm a De La Cruz and  we have quite a big family. My ancestors originated from Spain. Guam, Phillippines, Papua New guinea.  There are a huge family of de la Cruz in Australia . If you go on facebook and see the name...yes we are all related. We had a family picnic get together and there were 300 that  turned up and that wasn't all of the de la Cruz here in Australia.  My great grand father had 21 kids and that was from 2 wives.​My cousin went over to Guam to trace the family tree and found we had a lot of family over there that we don't know about and haven't met.
> We are from PNG.  My grand father had a choice when the war ended to go to America or PNG and he chose PNG



Hey Josephine, I am going to assume we have the same grandfather! Except he is my great-great grandfather!


----------



## mataripis

I learned that many natives with surname dela cruz are not really related with other dela cruz from other places. The natives of Quezon in Mulanay pronounced it as dela klut and it is real they belong to people with kinky hair. De in native language of Dumaget means Sa in Tagalog.so it means SaKulot!they love the name cause it described exactly their hair curly features!


----------



## tinago

I'll just leave this here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catálogo_alfabético_de_apellidos . An article on how filipino surnames were doled out by the spanish


----------

